# Anthracite Headliner



## duke330ci (Sep 9, 2002)

What is it? 

Why would someone want that compared to stock headliner? 

Is it a special order option that can be requested when ordering or is it an aftermarket mod?

How much is it?

Any pics?

Thanks!


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

It's a black headliner. It looks cool.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

and it's available only w/ the M Sport option (as well as the alcantara seats)


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

It came on E36 M3s too. I've got it.


----------



## duke330ci (Sep 9, 2002)

is it available as an option for 330Ci?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

duke330ci said:


> *is it available as an option for 330Ci? *


Not in the US.


----------



## Rico (May 3, 2002)

Jon, is it possible to order a 2003 325ci with the and anthracite headliner? If so, what is the cost?

Thanks,

-Mauricio


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

It comes on E46 M3s too. I've got it.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Rico said:


> *Jon, is it possible to order a 2003 325ci with the and anthracite headliner? If so, what is the cost?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Mauricio *


Yes, Mauricio, it is now available for human consumption
on MY2003 E46s!

Cost is $350 MSRP / $320 WHSLE


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I highly doubt I'll think it worthwhile, but out of curiosity, how much would it cost as a DIY retrofit?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: Anthracite Headliner*



Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> Yes, Mauricio, it is now available for human consumption
> on MY2003 E46s!
> ...


Shut up!

So does that mean they now have HPS A-pillar covers for sedans/wagons? :yikes: :bigpimp:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Anthracite Headliner*



Kaz said:


> *
> 
> Shut up!
> 
> So does that mean they now have HPS A-pillar covers for sedans/wagons? :yikes: :bigpimp: *


Now that I can't answer...
:dunno:


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*Good question*



Plaz said:


> *I highly doubt I'll think it worthwhile, but out of curiosity, how much would it cost as a DIY retrofit? *


Us Natural Brown Leather people could use the anthracite head liner....

--gary


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *I highly doubt I'll think it worthwhile, but out of curiosity, how much would it cost as a DIY retrofit? *


What does a case of magic markers go for anyway? Color it yourself?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Good question*



Nat Brown said:


> *
> 
> Us Natural Brown Leather people could use the anthracite head liner....
> 
> --gary *


One of the reasons I ordered a black interior was so that most of it would be color-matched... except for the tops of the pillars and the headliner. The 8-ft-long headliner in my car may make this retro not cost-effective but its something I'm at least interested in.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> What does a case of magic markers go for anyway? Color it yourself? *


Some of the parts may be candidates for dyeing (the mousefur parts) but the vinyl and plastic bits (ohshit handles, visors, alarm sensor cover, etc.) might work better if replaced.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Anthracite Headliner*



Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> Yes, Mauricio, it is now available for human consumption
> on MY2003 E46s!
> ...


What's so special besides the fact that its black that would cost extra? 

Is a black interior THAT much more expensive to produce or something? :dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Anthracite Headliner*



doeboy said:


> *
> 
> What's so special besides the fact that its black that would cost extra?
> 
> Is a black interior THAT much more expensive to produce or something? :dunno: *


The extra cost is an effective deterrent I guess...


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> What does a case of magic markers go for anyway? Color it yourself? *


:lmao: :lmao:

"Interior by Sharpie(tm)"


----------

